# New to forum from Manassas Virginia



## LouiseE (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello.. I am new to posting on the forum and hope to learn a lot. I am a new beekeeper as of 2009 spring and currently have two hives (each 2 deeps) and a late 5 frame nuc that I am concerned about overwintering. It has a strong queen but I worry about honey stores for the upcoming winter. It is by itself and I have added some straw bales for windbreak around it. It and the other two hives will get strong winter sun.I was feeding raw sugar to the nuc. Just interested in any suggestions for overwintering hives. Do we need to wrap tar paper around hives in Virginia? I look forward to participating and learning here.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the forum and to beekeeping. I have a beekeeper friend who lives not too far from you and who keeps about 60 colonies of bees. I don't think that she finds it necessary to wrap her hives, but I will defer to someone closer to your location.


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

BeeAware said:


> ...I have a beekeeper friend who lives not too far from you and who keeps about 60 colonies of bees. ...


Does she belong to a club? We have quite a few around...

Beekeepers of Northern Shenandoah
Prince William Regional (that's Louise and me and others)
Beekeeper Association of Northern Virginia
Loudoun Beekeepers Association
Gateway Beekeepers

oh well, here's the link
http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/classes.htm#NVBTC


----------



## LouiseE (Mar 4, 2009)

I am in Prince William club... just seeking a general consensus of information and I am grateful for the responses.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

No need to wrap hives in VA Louise, but maybe a wind break is a good idea for your solo nuc

karla


----------

